# Alphacool Eisbaer 360



## enemy14123 (20. Januar 2018)

Guten Abend in die Runde.

Ich besitze einen i9 7900x (geköpft) und betreibe diesen zurzeit mit einem Noctua DH15s in einem inwin 303.

Nur stört mich der Noctua da er wahnsinnig viel Platz einnimmt....
Ist die Alphacool Eisbär auch von der Kühlleistung her dem Noctua überlegen?


LG Gregor


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (20. Januar 2018)

Selbst wenn er nicht überlegen wäre... er löst dein Platzproblem.


----------



## DaveManCB (20. Januar 2018)

Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen


----------



## enemy14123 (21. Januar 2018)

lol das stimmt ^^

ist der be quiet silent loop besser?

LG


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (21. Januar 2018)

Besser nicht, denn der Radiator ist der Gleiche wie der von dem Eisbaer (be quiet! lässt bei Alphacool fertigen) , nur ist sie leiser und wenn du Pech hast streikt irgendwann die Pumpe.


----------



## enemy14123 (21. Januar 2018)

oh oh dann kaufe ich mir lieber die Alphacool ^^

Ist es eigentlich Problematisch dass ein Lüfter genau auf das NT "pustet".
Da beim inwin 303 ja das NT oben sitzt und somit ein Lüfter direkt auf das NT pustet...

LG


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (21. Januar 2018)

Wenn du die Lüfter durch leiser Exemplare ersetzt... warum nicht, hab selbst den 280er Eisbaer verbaut.

Lüfter vom CPU-Kühler pustet Richtung NT?

Nur das NT bekommt, wenns so ist, halt "etwas" wärmere Luft ab und dreht dadurch natürlich den eigenen Lüfter auf. Könnte also lauter sein...


----------



## enemy14123 (21. Januar 2018)

jap werde mir vll die noctua oder NB holen 

genau Richtung NT 
OK also "brenzlich" wird es nicht werden oder ^^
Ich hoffe dass ich mit den Eisbär meinen i9 kühler kriege als wie mit dem Noctua DH15s :/

Lg


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (21. Januar 2018)

Brenzlich nicht... nur nicht gerade optimal.

Zumindest kann der 360er Radiator mehr Wärme abführen, als der DH 15. 

Du könntest also etwas mehr Takt erreichen, sofern du OC betreibst, bei gleicher Temperatur, wenn deine CPU mitspielt.

Über welche Temperatur sprechen wir hier denn gerade bei Last? Das sollte man eventuell mal erwähnen, wenn man es schon erwähnt als Grund für einen Tausch.


----------



## enemy14123 (21. Januar 2018)

hier mal ein Pic.
Ist die Temp zu hoch für den Kühler?
Oder ist das normal bei den i9 ^^ (geköpft von Caseking)
Prime Version 26.6 ohne AVX

LG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (21. Januar 2018)

Tjunction ist 95 °C... unter Prime sind die Temps normal. Im Normalbetrieb ist doch das weitaus interessantere Szenario!

Außer du spielst wie blöde Prime95... wo darin der Sinn besteht wäre dann nur die Frage...


----------



## enemy14123 (21. Januar 2018)

Hahah ^^

bei bf1 so um die 70-75 weil wahrscheinlich die Graka ordentlich aufheizt und sehr nah am cpu Lüfter ist...


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (21. Januar 2018)

Tja... oder weil du zu wenig Gehäuselüfter hast. Wer weiß das schon. Angaben dazu gibst du ja auch nicht. 

Im Moment weiß ich nur, das du mit deinen Prozessortemps wohl nicht zufrieden bist. Du vermutest das der CPU-Kühler nicht reicht, sich dieser aber nach deiner Meinung nur so aufheizt, weil die Graka ja auch zu dicht an ihm dran ist... womit du nicht ganz Unrecht hast. 

So zur Kühlung... der Noctua Kühler kann laut Homepage 165 W TDP + OC bei Sockel 2066 abführen, der i9 7900X hat normal eine TDP von 140 W. Jetzt nach OC wird die natürlich erhöht. Die Angabe von Noctua ist da ziemlich schwammig und schon ziemlich am Limit wie du merkst, aber noch im Bereich wo die CPU nicht trottelt. Reicht es dir,? Wenn so lassen!

Der Alphacool 320er Radiator kann mehr TDP abführen (ca. 300 Watt), aber auch nur bei maximaler Drehzahl der verwendeten Lüfter (wie der Noctua auch) hat also mehr Reserven. 

Ob du jetzt bessere Temperaturen erreichst mit dem Eisbaer hängt ab von den verwendeten Lüftern, den Umdrehungszahlen die du fahren willst, ob du die Lüfter ausblasend oder reinblasend verbaut und am restlichen Drumherum ab. 

Also im Grunde kann man dir nur sagen... kann sein das du bessere Temperaturen erreichst. Dein Platzproblem was du hattest im Startpost löst du auf jeden Fall und du bläst keine warme Luft mehr ins NT... was auch schön ist.


----------



## enemy14123 (21. Januar 2018)

Danke vielmals 

Das Inwin zieht praktisch fast keine Frischluft an..
Wenn ganz minimal...

Laut Core Temp verbraucht er in Prime knappe 190 Watt @ Stock und im Turbomode

LG Gregor


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (21. Januar 2018)

Core Temp da zu vertrauen ist sehr fragwürdig... und tatsächlicher Verbrauch an Strom und Spannung hat nichts mit der TDP zu tun.

Die TDP bezieht sich auf die max. zulässige Kernspannung und Temperatur eines Prozessors.

Hier mal was zum Lesen:

TDP - Thermal Design Power


Das das Gehäuse fast keine Frischluft anzieht, ist natürlich suboptimal...


----------



## enemy14123 (21. Januar 2018)

Danke und wo kann ich am besten nachlesen wieviel Watt der Prozzi verbraucht 

LG


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (21. Januar 2018)

Dafür gibt es kein hundertprozentiges Tool, nur ein Multimeter das kannst du an bestimmte Lötpunkte halten, wenn du die Lötpunkte kennst.

Ein Strommessgerät (für die Steckdose) könnte dir grob den Leistungszuwachs deiner CPU unter Last anzeigen.


----------



## enemy14123 (21. Januar 2018)

Ok also kann man die Tdb nicht zu 100 % bestimmen bzw. nur grob an Core Temp bzw. HWinfo...oder?

Habe jetzt mal das Case offen gelassen und Den CPU Lüfter und den Hecklüfter mit voller Drehzahl laufen lassen.
Ich glaub ein 5 Grad ca.  hat es sich gebessert..

Hier ein Foto:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (21. Januar 2018)

Ich dachte ich hätte dir klar gemacht, das TDP und realer Verbrauch nichts miteinander zu tun haben. 

Ja super... die Temperaturen wurden besser und der Lautstärkepegel steigt! 

Bei dir wäre wohl die schlauere Lösung ein neues Gehäuse mit besserem Airflow.


----------



## enemy14123 (21. Januar 2018)

Ja :/
mich werde mir überlegen nicht gleich auf eine Custom Wakü umzusteigen.
das Case behalten und einen Mora extern...
ich glaube so bekomme ich es gekühlt...

LG


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (21. Januar 2018)

Das ist wohl die allerbeste Lösung, aber auch die Teuerste.


----------



## razzor1984 (22. Januar 2018)

@Tetrahydrocannabinol 
Wenn er nur einen cpu only loop macht, dann ist eine Mora overkill und dann gebe ich dir recht. Jedoch wenn er auch die Gpu einbindet, dann spart er geld. Ein Mora bietet sehr viel Leistung für einen akzeptablen Preis.
Wenn man im case 1 bis zwei Radiatoren hat ist man schnell beim Preis eines kleinen "3x360er" Mora


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (22. Januar 2018)

Ja... das ist mir durchaus bewusst. Aber ausgehend davon, das ein Gehäuse mit vernünftigen Airflow billiger ist als ein Custom Loop, ist meine Aussage korrekt. 

Das er jetzt eine Wakü verbauen will begrüße ich durchaus... ich mag Wakü.


----------



## razzor1984 (22. Januar 2018)

Yep so formuliert gebe ich dir recht  immerhin hast du einen weiteren Jünger bekehrt


----------

